# Super Hero



## Mon Mon (Feb 1, 2003)

Okay if you could be any Super Hero who would it be and why

 For me it would be spider man because he is very strong has that spider since and that great agility and shoots webs out of his hand.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah I would be Spiderman too..........He has M.J


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd have to miss out on super powers but Batman has always been my most favorite 'super' hero and I'd love to work with him!  I don't want to be Batgirl and shot by the Joker though.  

Robyn


----------



## Elfan (Feb 1, 2003)

My favorite is Batman as well but I'm not so sure I would want to be him.


----------



## longshot (Feb 1, 2003)

The Green Lantern or Superman.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 2, 2003)

God are all of you DC fans in this place! :shrug:


----------



## MountainSage (Feb 2, 2003)

Wolverine is my choice.  His screw the detail and get it done style is ideal for me.  He's also the strong and silent type with a touch a pure nasty and sarcasism(sp).

Mountain Sage


----------



## Elfan (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *God are all of you DC fans in this place! :shrug: *



Well Marvel tends to have heroes who are more like real people and or have isues.  I mean who would want to really be as scrwed up in the head as Wolverine? or not be unable to touch anyone like Rouge? etc.  Give me a facny green ring in a cracker jack box for nothing though? sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Well Marvel tends to have heroes who are more like real people and or have isues.  I mean who would want to really be as scrwed up in the head as Wolverine? or not be unable to touch anyone like Rouge? etc.  Give me a facny green ring in a cracker jack box for nothing though? sounds like a good deal to me. *



True.......but they sure as hell make for more interesting stories! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *Wolverine is my choice.
> Mountain Sage *



Good choice. I forgot about him.


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 3, 2003)

Beast, for sure. A blue, furry 7-foot tall walking encyclopedia is da sheeet.....


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2003)

:yinyang:


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 8, 2003)

Wolverine - the ultimate HTH machine.

Daredevil - even with a primary sense taken away, an incredible fighter and capable of getting away with a "trip and grope" with cute wimmin'... 

Professor X - the strongest telepath on the planet (never have trouble getting a date again!)

Colossus - imagine the money you could make arm wrestling in a bar...  As a regular man, lose the match, bet double or nothing, lose again, bet double or nothing, turn into Mr. Metal and crush the competition.  Wouldn't be able to use that trick too many times in the same place, though...

Sorry, but the X-men have always been my favorite (along with Daredevil).

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *
> 
> Sorry, but the X-men have always been my favorite (along with Daredevil).
> ...



It okay man, no need to apoligise. Thats the first step, admitting it to the group. No repeat after me.........

"Hi everybody, My name is Yiliquan1 and I'm an X-Men fan"

Anybody else got anything they want to admit to the group?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Anybody else got anything they want to admit to the group?  *



No! :shrug: Especially if your the instructor running the group therapy.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *Okay if you could be any Super Hero who would it be and why
> 
> For me it would be spider man because he is very strong has that spider since and that great agility and shoots webs out of his hand. *



TERMINATOR! He's unstopable!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No! :shrug: Especially if your the instructor running the group therapy. *



Hey!!!! Whats wrong with me!!!!


----------



## Elfan (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *It okay man, no need to apoligise. Thats the first step, admitting it to the group. No repeat after me.........
> 
> "Hi everybody, My name is Yiliquan1 and I'm an X-Men fan"
> ...



Heh I just finished watching all 5 seasons of the 90s X-Men cartoon so I must count as some sort of X-Men fan.  Any X-Men comic geeks care to comment on the quality of that series?


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Heh I just finished watching all 5 seasons of the 90s X-Men cartoon so I must count as some sort of X-Men fan.  Any X-Men comic geeks care to comment on the quality of that series? *



Hmmmm........Okay I'll admit it, when it comes to Marvel I am a geek. I know more about Marvel comics and stuff then anyone I know personally lol! :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *Okay if you could be any Super Hero who would it be and why
> *



Because I love swimming so much, my first choice would be Namor, the Sub Mariner. My second choice would be either Silver Surfer or Green Lantern

Now if I was to be able to pick ANY character, I would pick the Beyonder all the way. This guy could literally(spl?) do anything


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 10, 2003)

Best part of being a Marvel superhero: you'll probably never die.  Even if you do actually buy the farm, you'll be brought back in some incredibly goofy fashion.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Well Marvel tends to have heroes who are more like real people and or have isues.  I mean who would want to really be as scrwed up in the head as Wolverine? or not be unable to touch anyone like Rouge? etc.  Give me a facny green ring in a cracker jack box for nothing though? sounds like a good deal to me. *




I happen to like Rogue, as a Super Hero(in)

If she wants to have a power she just touches the person with that power and then she has it.


As for the Batman, I think Batman would be a top contender for favorite on this board. He did it all with knowledge, drive, strength and TRAINING, oh yeah and a few millions for some cool tools, but Batman is about someone succeeding on thier own capabilities. I also like Batman.

Green Latern was another Cool Hero, I liked the Green Ring.

HMMMM, maybe I am just a big geek and like any good well written comic?

Read well


----------



## Blindside (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, I used to be a comic book collector, and at the time X-men and the Elementals were my favorite titles.  I quit in the early 90's when the X-men went to three or more titles, and the whole habit was getting way too expensive.

I liked Colossus, but Jean Gray's combo of telekinesis and telepathy would be pretty unstoppable.  Plus it wouldn't eliminate the need for me to keep studying martial arts.  Really, how much martial arts training does Colossus need anyway, well, maybe it would be useful when lining up against the Hulk.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 10, 2003)

Green Lantern or superman


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 12, 2003)

I would be Catwoman, in the old episodes in batman. as u can see in my name, I LUV cats. I sometimes act like one too. weird huh? well... I feel related to cats sumhow, and I luv all types of martial arts, so I feel most like catwoman.:wavey:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Green Lantern *



You just have to love that cool ring.


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

I thought this one could use some reviving...

Blade! 

The sword says it all.  

Second, would be Silver Surfer.  Never understood how he was  super hero, but you have to envy a guy that gets to ride the eternal wave~


----------



## stickarts (May 5, 2006)

I grew up as a big Superman fan, never missing a new issue, so he would be my first pick with Spiderman and a close second!


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2006)

That's a hard one to narrow down.

Green Lantern- I dig the idea of pretty much being able to do whatever via sheer willpower and imagination.

I wouldn't say this is a hero, per se... but having Amazo's powers would be cool.  Imagine facing off against anybody in the world, and being able to duplicate their skills on the fly (and keeping those skills after you're done!).

The guy from New Mutants... Doug Ramsey, I think?  Cypher?  While it seems lame in a kinetic medium like a comic fight, I like the idea of being able to understand and speak any language (I *think* that was his power, if I remember correctly).


----------



## crushing (May 5, 2006)

Sometimes I think it would be cool to be Plastic Man, but I'm not going to get into the reasons why (yeah, your mind knows now!), I just wouldn't want to be like Superman, faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 5, 2006)

Hey, what's wrong with The X-Men? I'm an X-men fan, too!
If I could be any superhero, I would want to be Shadowcat! I am Shadowcat! 
We're both smart brunettes who wear glasses, whose parents are divorced and martial artists. Except I'm not a Jewish girl who's in love with a Russian Adonis who paints. But I'm looking for my Colossus!


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

Batman.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

Batman here, too.

Wolverine is another. I'd say Ghost Rider too, but the entire having my flesh burn off of my bones everytime I need to do my thing...no thanks.

I have enough issues, I wouldn't want to deal with Spiderman's (although he is one of my favorites that I _don't_ want to be).

Image comics Shadowman was kinda cool, too...jazz musician in what used to be New Orleans.


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

bookworm_cn317 said:
			
		

> Hey, what's wrong with The X-Men? I'm an X-men fan, too!
> If I could be any superhero, I would want to be Shadowcat! I am Shadowcat!
> We're both smart brunettes who wear glasses, whose parents are divorced and martial artists. Except I'm not a Jewish girl who's in love with a Russian Adonis who paints. But I'm looking for my Colossus!



I like Shadowcat - but I preferred her when she was Ariel!  And I am Jewish... although I admit I've never looked for a Russian Adonis who paints.


----------



## mantis (May 5, 2006)

a super hero...
arnold
he has the strongest destruction powers!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 6, 2006)

Rogue, because then I could take all you folk's power! :mp5:


----------



## ed-swckf (May 6, 2006)

Batman is my favourite but i want powers so i choose superman.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 7, 2006)

I think I'd go for being an old Legion of Super-Heroes character named Duplicate Boy. He could duplicate the powers of any other hero, alone or in combination. Didn't have to be near them or touch them, didn't have a time limit on the powers, didn't have the screwed-up side effects (like accidentally absorbing memories and such), didn't have their weaknesses. 

If I had to be someone current, it'd be Nightwing or Deathstroke.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2006)

I am sooooo thinking of the Stephen Lynch song...... ROFL!


----------



## Mcura (May 7, 2006)

Let's see, if I could be a superhero, I'd want to be Superman.  If I wanted to be *with* a superhero, I pick Wonder Woman.


----------



## bignick (May 7, 2006)

I still don't think Batman is a superhero...just a rich dude with a bad attitude


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

I already AM a superhero! :supcool:


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 8, 2006)

There's been a few instances where I wished I was the Incredible Hulk!


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 15, 2006)

I would have to say superman he cool except for his weakness then he's done.


----------



## green meanie (May 15, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> I still don't think Batman is a superhero...just a rich dude with a bad attitude


 
Why that's just crazy talk! :erg:


----------

